
I Stopped a Credit Card Thief from Ripping Off 3,537 People - soneca
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/stopping-credit-card-fraud-and-saving-our-nonprofit/
======
Terr_
> I pulled up the scripts our team had created to programmatically refund all
> the fraud victims. "Damn," I thought. "If this script doesn't work exactly
> like it's supposed to, there's no telling what could happen."

> [...] Lesson #2: It's OK to go manual sometimes

I'm not going to disagree that SOMETIMES a manual approach is better, but
where's the part that validates the decision to the degree that it becomes a
"lesson" from the incident? Just the fact that they managed to finish?

~~~
soneca
In my opinion, yes. It managed to solve the problem successfully without the
risk of using a script.

------
ryanlol
So why would refunding these transactions render the credit card thief unable
to use these cards?

In any case, I’d guess this was traffic from a checker used by multiple people
or some market site. Odds are the valid cards were immediately used elsewhere.

~~~
floatingatoll
The refund action included a second action reporting the transaction as
fraudulent. Banks treat that as an alarm signifier.

